
Why the Bitcoin halving should be a non-event - cfievet
https://medium.com/@cyrilfievet/why-the-bitcoin-halving-should-be-a-non-event-82bf5dbd9363
======
ruialmeida
From my understanding, halving will reduce the mining reward per block, which
in turn can make it unprofitable for some miners, causing them to leave the
network. Is the Bitcoin miner pool heterogeneous enough that centralization is
not a risk?

